# Upgrade internal hard drive on hr44-500



## davel

Just wondering how to open the case on the HR44-500. Yes I know it voids the warranty and you can put an ESATA drive on there but I prefer not to have an external powered device. 

From looking at it, it looks the case comes off from the top. Just wondering where the clips/screws are to release the case.

Thanks.


----------



## west99999

If you have to ask you probably shouldn't attempt it.


----------



## peds48

If you have to ask you probably shouldn't attempt it.


+100000


----------



## P Smith

It's in Humax's Service Manual, page 27.


----------



## dpeters11

There isn't one, that's what his smiley was for. It's not just the warranty, it's against the TOS if it's leased. If you don't own it, don't open it.


----------



## damondlt

Call these guys!
http://www.weaknees.com/directv-genie-hd-dvr-hr44.php


----------



## P Smith

davel said:


> Link?


To my table ?


----------



## davel

Thanks to another member for providing me the answer. First Weaknees has no authority to upgrade drives so you are better off to do it yourself.

1. On the bottom of the HR44 you will see 5 rectangular holes about 1/4" long. 2 on each side and one front in the middle. Each one of the holes has a metal release clip inside. I used a small screwdriver to release the clips. Just push to release no need to twist or pry. There is nothing above the metal clips so you can't hurt anything. I did have to push a little hard.

2. 2 torx 10 screws remove the hard drive and aluminum side cooler. Slide the hard drive toward the back a bit to release the latches from the base of the case and lift up and slide out.

3. 2 Phillips screws remove the side cooler and then the 4 Phillips screws that hold the hard drive to the bracket. 

You are now free to replace or copy the existing drive (I copied mine to a 2TB drive)

Note that the drive is a "mini" 5.25 inch drive but a standard drive worked fine.

I would post a picture of the lid if I could figure out how to attach it. PM me if you know.


----------



## P Smith

davel said:


> ...
> 
> I would post a picture of the lid if I could figure out how to attach it. PM me if you know.


Click "Edit", then "Use Full Editor", "Attach Files:Choose File" that will attach your pictures


----------



## P Smith

see updated above


----------



## damondlt

davel said:


> Thanks to another member for providing me the answer. First Weaknees has no authority to upgrade drives so you are better off to do it yourself.
> 
> .


WeaKnees.com is the only *authorized DirecTV reseller* offering upgrades and warranties on DirecTV DVRs in-house.

Seems to me they have plenty of authority. Directv Clearly states you DON"T!


----------



## davel

Actually I have just as much authority as them. Another senior member of this forum said that they have no blessing from directv to do upgrades. They may be an authorized reseller of OEM equipment but DTV does not allow them to change said equipment. If they have another warranty for their upgrades then people may feel safe for paying $300 for a 1 TB upgrade for $85 in parts and 5 clips


----------



## CCarncross

As much authority as them or not, its still none for you unless you own the HR44. Even being a Michigan fan gives you no additional rights to open a leased receiver.


----------



## P Smith

Lets slow down with an accusation: he is not guilty while a violation is not proven.


----------



## Joe166

P Smith said:


> Lets slow down with an acquisition: he is not guilty while a violation is not proven.


I presume you mean accusation, but the maxim "Not guilty unless and until proven guilty beyond and to the exclusion of every reasonable doubt", while the law of the land in criminal cases has no bearing in a civil dispute, where the burden is preponderance of the evidence and it seems to me that openly posting exactly how you can do something might lift you above that threshold where the seals are broken and something goes wrong. The internet is nowhere near as anonymous as some might like it to be. People seem to think that contracts mean nothing. I have no idea if that person is violating the contract, but if I were asked which way the proof is leaning it seems to be toward a violation IF ONE OCCURS AT ALL. However, shooting your mouth off about how to break a contract in the abstract is not a violation as far as I know. Encouraging others to break THEIR contracts with DTV might well be a different problem involving tortious interference with a contract or business relationship.

I doubt that anyone would bring an action on that basis, but it is not entirely a trivial matter.


----------



## Mike Greer

Really? I would never 'encourage' anyone to open a leased receiver but plenty do it with no troubles. What could be the consequence? You have to pay for a broken/damaged receiver.. Maybe... Maybe not even that. Could DirecTV sue you for breach? Technically maybe... In reality not even a tiny chance!

Encouraging others to break their contracts? You would more likely win a lottery you didn't enter before DirecTV even notices.

Weeknees falls into that category... You are knowingly leasing a DVR that has been 'violated'. Sinful I say, just sinful.

Bottom line is if you want to open a receiver you leased you are taking a risk and probably shouldn't do it. But, if you do, you'll have to deal with DirecTV and not people here trying to be the DirecTV police! :bink:


----------



## davel

Every thread here evolves into the scare tactics of the "don't do it" mafia. At least the instructions got on the first page before the OT babble started.


----------



## SharpCat

Just wanted to let everyone know I had no problem swapping out the 1TB internal hard drive inside a HR44 with a 2, 3, or even 4 TB drive. (I highly suggest a Video rated Hard Drive)

Yes the top cover pops off with a thin flat screw driver to unlock 5 snap clips, located in slots on the bottom of the unit.
The hard drive comes out with 2 tork screws which hold a thin metal bracket towards the front of the unit.
Disconnect the Sata cable from the drive and slip the sled slightly forward, to unlock 2 metal tabs, then carefully back and the drive is in your hand. Remove the black heat sink and 4 mounting screws from the sled. Reverse the process and your done, took me about 15 minutes.



Its just silly to pay "someone" to do this for you. IMO this is a much cleaner & more reliable install than using an eSata drive. I have upgraded all 5 of my THR22 Tivo internal drives with 2TB drives with zero failures in 20 months.


If you have any Mini-Genie clients (HR31/41) you will have to put in new passwords.
Go to Settings, Whole-Home, Add A Client. A PIN will be displayed on the screen, power up the Genie client and you will be prompted to enter that PIN.

Another nice feature of all Genie boxes is that you can copy settings from another box, including the Genie DVR itself. This means you don't have to redo your favorites lists and other common settings. Simply click on "Copy Settings" in the Whole Home sub menu and copy your old settings from one of your Mini Clients back to the Genie.

Really that's all there is to it.


----------



## Rich

damondlt said:


> WeaKnees.com is the only *authorized DirecTV reseller* offering upgrades and warranties on DirecTV DVRs in-house.
> 
> Seems to me they have plenty of authority. Directv Clearly states you DON"T!


Gotta disagree. As far as I know, Weaknees has never been granted authority to modify leased DVRs, they just do it. That's why if an HR they have modified goes south you have to send it back to Weaknees to get an original HDD to replace the larger HDD they put in it. Then you can call D* and get an exchange. I know they are and always have been a D* authorized reseller, but nobody, as far as I know, is authorized to modify the HRs. All the guys I used to know there are gone and the folks there now just aren't as pleasant. BTW, the original owner was a guy on this forum. His username was..._*Weaknees*_.

When the HRs came out and we started using eSATAs I spent a lot of time on the phone with Jason and his cohorts explaining how the eSATAs worked and how to set them up.

Rich


----------



## Rich

davel said:


> Every thread here evolves into the scare tactics of the "don't do it" mafia. At least the instructions got on the first page before the OT babble started.


This is one of the reasons I own 10 HRs. I'll plant flowers in them if I want to. Personally, I think eSATAs are a PITA. I only have 2 leased HRs with external HDDs left and when they go south I won't replace them.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> Really? I would never 'encourage' anyone to open a leased receiver but plenty do it with no troubles. What could be the consequence? You have to pay for a broken/damaged receiver.. Maybe... Maybe not even that. Could DirecTV sue you for breach? Technically maybe... In reality not even a tiny chance!
> 
> Encouraging others to break their contracts? You would more likely win a lottery you didn't enter before DirecTV even notices.
> 
> Weeknees falls into that category... You are knowingly leasing a DVR that has been 'violated'. Sinful I say, just sinful.
> 
> Bottom line is if you want to open a receiver you leased you are taking a risk and probably shouldn't do it. But, if you do, you'll have to deal with DirecTV and not people here trying to be the DirecTV police! :bink:


You would not believe how many times I've felt violated by D*. But that was in the beginning, now they treat me quite well. Huh, just read what I wrote. YOU would know what it feels like to be violated by D*, if anyone would.

Rich


----------



## Rich

SharpCat said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I had no problem swapping out the 1TB internal hard drive inside a HR44 with a 2, 3, or even 4 TB drive. (I highly suggest a Video rated Hard Drive)
> 
> Yes the top cover pops off with a thin flat screw driver to unlock 5 snap clips, located in slots on the bottom of the unit.
> The hard drive comes out with 2 tork screws which hold a thin metal bracket towards the front of the unit.
> Disconnect the Sata cable from the drive and slip the sled slightly forward, to unlock 2 metal tabs, then carefully back and the drive is in your hand. Remove the black heat sink and 4 mounting screws from the sled. Reverse the process and your done, took me about 15 minutes.
> 
> Its just silly to pay "someone" to do this for you. IMO this is a much cleaner & more reliable install than using an eSata drive. I have upgraded all 5 of my THR22 Tivo internal drives with 2TB drives with zero failures in 20 months.
> 
> If you have any Mini-Genie clients (HR31/41) you will have to put in new passwords.
> Go to Settings, Whole-Home, Add A Client. A PIN will be displayed on the screen, power up the Genie client and you will be prompted to enter that PIN.
> 
> Another nice feature of all Genie boxes is that you can copy settings from another box, including the Genie DVR itself. This means you don't have to redo your favorites lists and other common settings. Simply click on "Copy Settings" in the Whole Home sub menu and copy your old settings from one of your Mini Clients back to the Genie.
> 
> Really that's all there is to it.


As I've said many times, the HRs run better with a 2TB drive installed internally. Can't really comment on the Genies, but I'd think the same would be true.

Rich


----------



## FyReo3

I am getting a Genie tomm. to replace my HR20. I had a 2TB drive in the HR20, and now have removed it. Can I put it in the Genie as-is? How would I format it if necessary?
Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy

No, at least you shouldn't.
For one, no recordings you already have will be available, and 
Two, it's against the ToS.


----------



## P Smith

Tampering ... oh no !


----------



## peds48

Tampering ... oh no !
I was under the impression that advising folks to break DirecTV's ToS was against this forums policies


----------



## P Smith

slow down, sport - are you accusing me ?

I don't see where you got it, plus derailing topic is exactly against rules for sure; if I wrote about fixing devices, then you should re-read that discussion.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

FyReo3 said:


> I am getting a Genie tomm. to replace my HR20. I had a 2TB drive in the HR20, and now have removed it. Can I put it in the Genie as-is? How would I format it if necessary?
> Thanks.


The Genie is likely a lease so it's not a good idea to install an internal drive. If it's a lease and something goes wrong it could cost you.

However, with an external enclosure you will be able to use the 2TB drive on the Genie. The Genie should see the drive just fine but you won't be able to watch the HR20 recordings.

External is the way to go. Especially with the eSATA docks. Drop the drive in, connect it to the Genie, and you're good to go.

Ok everyone. The obligatory warning about opening up a leased receiver has been made so there's no need to start yet another argument on the semantics and legalese interpretations of the Lease Addendum. Take it to PM or let it go.

Mike


----------



## inkahauts

As I've said many times, the HRs run better with a 2TB drive installed internally. Can't really comment on the Genies, but I'd think the same would be true. 

Rich


My hr44 runs like the wind with an esata. There is zero difference from when I ran it with the internal. 44 are just different.


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> My hr44 runs like the wind with an esata. There is zero difference from when I ran it with the internal. 44 are just different.


Ditto


----------



## bobcamp1

FyReo3 said:


> I am getting a Genie tomm. to replace my HR20. I had a 2TB drive in the HR20, and now have removed it. Can I put it in the Genie as-is? How would I format it if necessary?
> Thanks.


Yes you can, but your recordings won't play. If the Genie doesn't reformat it, just download the free tool from the hard drive mfr, connect it to your PC, and format it that way first. You could probably even just do a quick format using Windows or Mac OS -- that'll get the Genie to recognize it needs to reformat the drive itself.


----------



## davel

Just use windows to remove the drive partitions and pop it in. The DVR should format it for you.


----------



## Trekboy

I replaced the internal 1TB drive in my new HR-44-200 last night with a 3TB. We recorded one movie and it said that there was 89% free space. That obviously wasn't right! This morning, it appeared as though the HR-44 had rebooted overnight and the Genie mini's lost their connection to the HR-44 and had to be readded to the network, and all the recordings (I'd setup several to run overnight just to see what the drive capacity would be in the morning) were no longer there.

I'm recording several things now. This was a bare drive, I'd not partitioned it at all. If I still have issues later today I'll take the drive out and wipe the partitions as davel above recommends and start over again.

Any other suggestions as to how to remedy this are most appreciated!


----------



## P Smith

You could try Diags by press Select on front panel duri g boot and run tests for your external drive.


----------



## Tidalcloud

what type, make, model hard drive is in the HR44 initially? Any recommendations for an upgrade - if I go internal?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Tidalcloud said:


> what type, make, model hard drive is in the HR44 initially? Any recommendations for an upgrade - if I go internal?


I don't think we know for sure if there is only one manufacturer or model. However, as long as your HR44 is owned (not leased), there are a few recommendations in this and other threads. The Search feature should help.

Mike


----------



## dogbreath

The HR44 that I bought and upgraded to a 2TB HDD came with a Seagate ST1000VM002.


----------



## CliffV

> what type, make, model hard drive is in the HR44 initially? Any recommendations for an upgrade - if I go internal?


I installed a Western Digital WD30EURS in my HR44-200. This is a 3 TB AV drive. I was going to try a 4 TB drive, but couldn't imagine ever filling up such a large drive. Also, the 4 TB drives are a little newer and I was concerned about reliability.


----------



## dettxw

Thanks for the instructions. Made installing the larger eSATA easy in my owned HR44-500.
(and yes, I know the difference between an owned receiver and an upfront lease fee)


----------



## capnp72

dettxw said:


> Thanks for the instructions. Made installing the larger eSATA easy in my owned HR44-500.
> (and yes, I know the difference between an owned receiver and an upfront lease fee)


How do you own a HR44?


----------



## P Smith

dettxw said:


> Thanks for the instructions. Made installing the larger *eSATA* easy *in* my owned HR44-500.
> (and yes, I know the difference between an owned receiver and an upfront lease fee)


sort of confronting ... you can ADD eSATA enclose (with SATA drive inside) or *replace* SATA drive in HR44


----------



## P Smith

capnp72 said:


> How do you own a HR44?


he paid upfront $600 for it


----------



## peds48

capnp72 said:


> How do you own a HR44?


you own it by buying instead of leasing it... :rotfl:


----------



## capnp72

peds48 said:


> you own it by buying instead of leasing it... :rotfl:


I wasn't aware that there was an option to purchase it


----------



## peds48

There has always been, but since is not much advantageous, it does not get published much


----------



## dtvuzr

Rich said:


> As I've said many times, the HRs run better with a 2TB drive installed internally. Can't really comment on the Genies, but I'd think the same would be true.
> 
> Rich


Rich

Im kinda new here, so please excuse my ignorance in advance.

When you refer to HR's and Genie's as above, would i be correct in assuming that HR's = HR24 receivers and Genie's = HR34 and HR44 receivers ?


----------



## CCarncross

dtvuzr said:


> Rich
> 
> Im kinda new here, so please excuse my ignorance in advance.
> 
> When you refer to HR's and Genie's as above, would i be correct in assuming that HR's = HR24 receivers and Genie's = HR34 and HR44 receivers ?


Correct, HR's refer to any HD DVR that is current, which ranges from the HR20-HR24, there are 5 models.....the 24 being the newest. The Genies are the HR34, and 44....there are also HD receivers too, H models....H20-H25....


----------



## dtvuzr

CCarncross said:


> Correct, HR's refer to any HD DVR that is current, which ranges from the HR20-HR24, there are 5 models.....the 24 being the newest. The Genies are the HR34, and 44....there are also HD receivers too, H models....H20-H25....


Thanks. Good to know


----------



## lparsons21

SharpCat said:


> Another nice feature of all Genie boxes is that you can copy settings from another box, including the Genie DVR itself. This means you don't have to redo your favorites lists and other common settings. Simply click on "Copy Settings" in the Whole Home sub menu and copy your old settings from one of your Mini Clients back to the Genie.


OK, I'll bite. Does it copy just favorites and 'other common settings', or does it also copy the series links and such too, like the Dish Hopper will???


----------



## dtvuzr

SharpCat said:


> Another nice feature of all Genie boxes is that you can copy settings from another box, including the Genie DVR itself. This means you don't have to redo your favorites lists and other common settings. Simply click on "Copy Settings" in the Whole Home sub menu and copy your old settings from one of your Mini Clients back to the Genie.


Cool. Can you do that when installing and external HD on a Genie??? Can you copy settings from the internal/old HD to the new external HD ????


----------



## inkahauts

lparsons21 said:


> OK, I'll bite. Does it copy just favorites and 'other common settings', or does it also copy the series links and such too, like the Dish Hopper will???


The copy simply copies the channel list and other universal type settings from a genie to a mini genie or from a mini genie to a genie or other mini. It has nothing to do with series links as they are already all the same on a genie system throughout the boxes.

It also has nothing to do with genie to genie or hr2x etc.


----------



## inkahauts

dtvuzr said:


> Cool. Can you do that when installing and external HD on a Genie??? Can you copy settings from the internal/old HD to the new external HD ????


There is a manual way if you own the unit and can open it and are simply doing it for the same receiver. There's is a thread on this forum on how to do it.

There is no automated way to do it.


----------



## Rich

dtvuzr said:


> Rich
> 
> Im kinda new here, so please excuse my ignorance in advance.
> 
> When you refer to HR's and Genie's as above, would i be correct in assuming that HR's = HR24 receivers and Genie's = HR34 and HR44 receivers ?


Sorry, one in the morning is wayyyy past my bedtime. _*CC*_ said what I would have said.

Rich


----------



## dtvuzr

Rich said:


> Sorry, one in the morning is wayyyy past my bedtime. _*CC*_ said what I would have said.
> 
> Rich


ok. Thanks for replying


----------



## Rich

dtvuzr said:


> ok. Thanks for replying


You're welcome. I'm usually online late mornings to early afternoon.

Rich


----------



## benf

davel said:


> Thanks to another member for providing me the answer. First Weaknees has no authority to upgrade drives so you are better off to do it yourself.
> 
> 1. On the bottom of the HR44 you will see 5 rectangular holes about 1/4" long. 2 on each side and one front in the middle. Each one of the holes has a metal release clip inside. I used a small screwdriver to release the clips. Just push to release no need to twist or pry. There is nothing above the metal clips so you can't hurt anything. I did have to push a little hard.
> 
> 2. 2 torx 10 screws remove the hard drive and aluminum side cooler. Slide the hard drive toward the back a bit to release the latches from the base of the case and lift up and slide out.
> 
> 3. 2 Phillips screws remove the side cooler and then the 4 Phillips screws that hold the hard drive to the bracket.
> 
> You are now free to replace or copy the existing drive (I copied mine to a 2TB drive)


You mention "copying" in the last sentence. I've done some searches, not exhaustive by any means, and it's not obvious to me if you can backup your existing internal HDD to a new and larger internal HDD and retain all your existing data (favorites, records, schedule, etc). I know you can't take recordings from one DVR to another since recordings are encrypted to the DVR, but if the drive is staying with the DVR it seems like copying would indeed work.

That being the case, is there a particular method to copying the drive data from old to new? I'm well versed in imaging PC drives using available tools (Acronis), resizing, partitions, etc. so my guess is *if* this is possible one of those tools should work. What I'm not sure about is if the partitions are setup in such a way that it's not a simple copy/image process. My internal drive is getting near full thanks to all my wife's chick flicks so would like to create some additional and retain all those shows she'll probably never watch.


----------



## P Smith

> I've done some searches, not exhaustive by any means


I've done simple search and found the thread for you from first page of results (you could get it too, plus pick a second relevant thread with similar name on same first page of results):
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/140114-how-to-copy-and-replace-internal-hard-drive/?view=findpost&p=3124568&hl=%2Breplace+%2Bcopy+%2Bthe+%2Bexisting+%2Bdrive


----------



## CCarncross

Its a very simple process using a gparted boot disk and a few basic linux commands..outlined I believe in the link P Smith posted.


----------



## benf

Sweet, thanks. I was at work so that's my search laziness excuse. :smoking:


----------



## P Smith

you're welcome ... don't rush to post next time w/out good research


----------



## Laxguy

davel said:


> Thanks to another member for providing me the answer. First Weaknees has no authority to upgrade drives so you are better off to do it yourself.
> 
> 1. On the bottom of the HR44 you will see 5 rectangular holes about 1/4" long. 2 on each side and one front in the middle. Each one of the holes has a metal release clip inside. I used a small screwdriver to release the clips. Just push to release no need to twist or pry. There is nothing above the metal clips so you can't hurt anything. I did have to push a little hard.
> 
> 2. 2 torx 10 screws remove the hard drive and aluminum side cooler. Slide the hard drive toward the back a bit to release the latches from the base of the case and lift up and slide out.
> 
> 3. 2 Phillips screws remove the side cooler and then the 4 Phillips screws that hold the hard drive to the bracket.
> 
> You are now free to replace or copy the existing drive (I copied mine to a 2TB drive)
> 
> Note that the drive is a "mini" 5.25 inch drive but a standard drive worked fine.
> 
> I would post a picture of the lid if I could figure out how to attach it. PM me if you know.


The *HR44-200* is enough different that I don't feel confident as to how to proceed removing the cover.

Does anyone have some guidance? I can post a picture later, but would surely like to know asap as I have my 2TB drive and Torx set handy. But I am not so handy! (But the existing drive is on the death rattle stage)


----------



## P Smith

look around ! friends, co-workers, relatives with HANDS will do that ...


----------



## Laxguy

Mr. Smith: For the near future I am isolated, effectively. I am not all thumbs, but have little experience with opening this type of case; none with this specific model. 

I need only one helpful person for a bit of guidance.


----------



## Laxguy

This is a photo of the bottom of the HR44-200.

Can anyone tell how to unfasten the internal clamps?


----------



## P Smith

Who will condone illegal actions? Duh!


----------



## WestDC

Laxguy said:


> This is a photo of the bottom of the HR44-200.
> 
> Can anyone tell how to unfasten the internal clamps?


SEE POST #8


----------



## Laxguy

I've memorized post #8! But my model appears enough different to throw me a loop. Perhaps the clamps are just the same, but I don't know how to release them. Is there a snapping sound? Does one just push straight down?

And the wannabe moderator can rest assured this unit is owned. Moreover, even if it were not, my swapping a new drive in would not be* illegal (!)* per se. It would be against the ToS, and I'd have to pay DIRECTV for my transgression. However, I own the unit, so even that doesn't come into play.


----------



## dettxw

I replaced mine a while back (in an owned unit) but just recall that it took me a while to figure out the clips. What the trick was is now gone from my memory. I'd probably have to figure them out all over again. Which might happen before too long as I'd really like a 4TB drive in there versus the 2 TB drive that I put in. It all snaps back together though.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Mr. Smith: For the near future I am isolated, effectively. I am not all thumbs, but have little experience with opening this type of case; none with this specific model.
> 
> I need only one helpful person for a bit of guidance.


Wish I could help, but I've never been inside a Genie.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

Post number 8 Said he had to push the Clips really hard for them to release - I have not done it So I'm just guessing with the help of #8 There is nothing "above the metal clips so you can't hurt anything. I did have to push a little hard."

Don't be Scared :rolling: Pick one and PUSH IT!!! !rolling


----------



## RunnerFL

WestDC said:


> Post number 8 Said he had to push the Clips really hard for them to release - I have not done it So I'm just guessing with the help of #8 There is nothing "above the metal clips so you can't hurt anything. I did have to push a little hard."
> 
> Don't be Scared :rolling: Pick one and PUSH IT!!! !rolling


Maybe we could get Salt N' Pepa to help him!


----------



## Laxguy

Thank you, gentlemen. I will assay l8er, as the kids say....


----------



## Laxguy

WestDC said:


> Post number 8 Said he had to push the Clips really hard for them to release - I have not done it So I'm just guessing with the help of #8 There is nothing "above the metal clips so you can't hurt anything. I did have to push a little hard."


<< Snipped bits out; I hate that ad with a passion>> 

So, do you push straight down, down and towards the outside, or something else? ( Thanks.)


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks to a couple of very good guys who helped me off line so to speak, deed is done, HR44 restored to its former glory and working like new. It was easy once I pried a bit to the side, and knew not to try to listen for a snapping or popping noise when the clip released.


----------



## P Smith

now you're obliged to make a video clip of the process and post it here (or at Youtube at least)


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Thanks to a couple of very good guys who helped me off line so to speak, deed is done, HR44 restored to its former glory and working like new. It was easy once I pried a bit to the side, and knew not to try to listen for a snapping or popping noise when the clip released.


Good. Wasn't it a lot simpler once you understood what it entailed? You could probably do another one in 15 minutes now that you know how.

Rich


----------



## armophob

Just stick a thin flat head into the 5 slots and press slightly towards the guts as you pull the top away.


Laxguy said:


> This is a photo of the bottom of the HR44-200.
> 
> Can anyone tell how to unfasten the internal clamps?


----------



## armophob

Here is a pictorial to explain the OP's thread.
I just added a 4T to mine for a dead drive.

I am going to post 7 times because I cannot get these to order correctly no matter what I name them.

small electrical flat head screwdriver in all 5 slots.


----------



## armophob

opened


----------



## armophob

T10 Torx driver and pull out power connection. 2 metal tabs on the bottom.


----------



## armophob

Old drive


----------



## armophob

Careful pulling away the black heat sink.
There is a reusable grey flubber.


----------



## armophob

WD40EZRX 4T


----------



## armophob

The yellow foam is glued to the old one.


----------



## P Smith

armophob said:


> The yellow foam is glued to the old one.


I would be careful with the foam, perhaps old yellow one is totally different kind: thermo-conductive, opposite to regular thermo-insulating grey one.


----------



## Laxguy

Rich said:


> Good. Wasn't it a lot simpler once you understood what it entailed? You could probably do another one in 15 minutes now that you know how.


Being a bit competitive, I'd say ten minutes!  Yes, "The first cut is the deepest" or something like that.


----------



## Laxguy

armophob said:


> Here is a pictorial to explain the OP's thread.
> I just added a 4T to mine for a dead drive.
> 
> I am going to post 7 times because I cannot get these to order correctly no matter what I name them.
> 
> small electrical flat head screwdriver in all 5 slots.


Thank you. This will help others for sure.


----------



## Laxguy

I noticed very different kinds of padding/insulation. No foam here per se, at least not the type I saw. It was a more rubbery thicker type, a big piece fit in the cut out at the underside of the HDD. There was a small piece- about 1.5 x 1" on top that had dried out and was fairly hard. I left it off, not realizing until the case was back on. Since there's been no vibration or other ill effects, I am leaving it off. 

My unit is an HR44-200. Working nicely now.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Being a bit competitive, I'd say ten minutes!  Yes, "The first cut is the deepest" or something like that.


I usually take my time when changing HDDs. With my luck, dropping the HDD on the motherboard isn't an impossibility. The thing that takes me the most time is assembling everything I need. I got stuck on a 20-700 the other day. Simply had no idea how to take it apart. I've done it many times, but I just blanked out.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> I noticed very different kinds of padding/insulation. No foam here per se, at least not the type I saw. It was a more rubbery thicker type, a big piece fit in the cut out at the underside of the HDD. There was a small piece- about 1.5 x 1" on top that had dried out and was fairly hard. I left it off, not realizing until the case was back on. Since there's been no vibration or other ill effects, I am leaving it off.
> 
> My unit is an HR44-200. Working nicely now.


I've never put those pads back on. Never saw a related problem.

Rich


----------



## armophob

I thought of that right after I closed it up.
I am a stickler of keeping electronics cooled down.
I am going to take thee foam out.
I have a little fan that blows past the vents plugged into the usb port.


P Smith said:


> I would be careful with the foam, perhaps old yellow one is totally different kind: thermo-conductive, opposite to regular thermo-insulating grey one.


----------



## P Smith

Rich said:


> I've never put those pads back on. Never saw a related problem.
> 
> Rich


There is simple rule for you and others who are in doubt: if you don't understand design and a purpose of a part in servicing by you device , keep it intact.
Very simple and useful.

If you are skilled engineer of similar device, stop for a minute and think why it's here, what're its parameters, how your change it will affecting functioning of the device in long term?


----------



## armophob

Trouble is though, with the yellow ones, is that they glue them on and they cannot be removed without molesting them.
As well they are breaking down and hardening.
Already after a short life.
We know because we are taking them apart like no one is supposed to by agreement in the lease.
And I might add that the hard drive failures are what created this thread in the first place.

This places doubt in the design.
So then we are at a starting point of mistrust with the engineer.



P Smith said:


> There is simple rule for you and others who are in doubt: if you don't understand design and a purpose of a part in servicing by you device , keep it intact.
> Very simple and useful.
> 
> If you are skilled engineer of similar device, stop for a minute and think why it's here, what're its parameters, how your change it will affecting functioning of the device in long term?


----------



## Laxguy

P Smith said:


> There is simple rule for you and others who are in doubt: if you don't understand design and a purpose of a part in servicing by you device , keep it intact.
> Very simple and useful.


Yes, it is. In my case, I forgot to put it on. And since the replacement drive had less overhead than the original, I reasoned that it might not fit anyway. So I observed no ill effects of omitting the top pad, which had hardened considerably in any event.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Yes, it is. In my case, I forgot to put it on. And since the replacement drive had less overhead than the original, I reasoned that it might not fit anyway. So I observed no ill effects of omitting the top pad, which had hardened considerably in any event.


I'll just keep throwing those pads away. I've seen too many hardened pads to believe they do anything good. Just my opinion.

Rich


----------



## DY123

Several months ago I ended up at this thread after searching for a way to expand my capacity.

Just in case anyone with a HR44-500 is interested in the old HR20 method to replace the hard drive and save old recordings, it does work with our equipment too.

I just commented on my experiences here: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/158213-removing-replacing-copying-hard-drive-of-hr2-receiver-photo-tutorial/?p=3330972

I now have 4 TB and all my original recordings and settings.


----------



## kctucker

I have an HR44-700 and my eSATA enclosure failed. I tested my 4TB drive with another enclosure and it worked fine,

I need to move the second eSATA enclosure back to its original use (as a backup drive for my PC), so I was thinking of avoiding the external drive altogether and replacing my internal drive with my 4TB one. However, I have a couple of questions for the group:

* Will it retain my recordings by moving the 4TB from an external enclosure to the HR44 unit itself? All recordings were made on the same HR44 unit; I'd just be moving the disk from external to internal.
* When I got my first HR44-700, I swapped out the internal drive but the HR44 unit failed on me. Wouldn't reboot, even when I put the original drive back in it. Not sure what i did, but clearly I broke something. Fortunately, the DTV installer came back and replaced my unit at no cost (I might not have mentioned that I opened it up and replaced the HDD twice). I'm a very careful technician on things like this, and I've replaced at least 4 or 5 DVR drives in my past (DirecTivo units, mostly), but having that experience made me nervous. Has anyone else fried their HR44 doing this and, if so, do you know how you did it? I want to avoid that mistake.

Thanks, all.


----------



## P Smith

A. Yes.
B. I'm pretty sure you're will go for your own here.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Rich may be the one most recently to have put a drive into an HR44/700. Probably has some pointers.

Yes, the drive should retain recordings and settings if used on the same DVR.

To the best of my knowledge, the TT BlackX docks work pretty well if willing to stay external. Rich has used them successfully for some time on various DVRs, and I've got one on an HR44, working great. Information seems to vary on how much capacity drive it will take, but I believe TT's own website doesn't list a limit.

I only put this out here because the dock is quick and easy, non-destructive method.

By the way, if I'd have known how easy it was to swap drives in the old TiVos, I'd probably still be using one.


----------



## kctucker

Thank you both for the feedback.

Delroy, it's been a few years, but I don't recall the DTivo units being easy; I believe I had to do a lot of work on my PC (including booting from a Linux bootdisk) to copy partitions over, etc. But that may have been due to my desire to keep recordings.


----------



## peds48

The caveat here is tush opening a LEASED receiver is against Directv ToS and we can't discusses anything that violates those terms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

kctucker said:


> Thank you both for the feedback.
> 
> Delroy, it's been a few years, but I don't recall the DTivo units being easy; I believe I had to do a lot of work on my PC (including booting from a Linux bootdisk) to copy partitions over, etc. But that may have been due to my desire to keep recordings.


Yeah, I was just referring to the physical swapping process, not copying/cloning. Mine were all Phillips brand. Even the sleds were the same. These were all SD units that simply could've used more space, and one drive that crashed (and one HD HR10, relegated to SD) but by the time I ever opened one I'd more or less quit using them.


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah if he is leasing it he shouldn't do it, but if he owns it simple to simply move it inside, you just move it inside, no messing with software and doing anything with a pc etc. it's plug and play.


----------



## Rich

davel said:


> Actually I have just as much authority as them. Another senior member of this forum said that they have no blessing from directv to do upgrades. They may be an authorized reseller of OEM equipment but DTV does not allow them to change said equipment. If they have another warranty for their upgrades then people may feel safe for paying $300 for a 1 TB upgrade for $85 in parts and 5 clips


Yup, you're right. They've been doing this for years without authorization. They used to be a site where you could call talk to friendly people, but they sold out to someone else and now they're pretty tight lipped. And expensive. Such a simple job and they charge so much for doing it.

Rich


----------



## matty8199

i'm probably going to tackle this on my genie soon...been looking at WD green vs purple drives (i put a 2tb green drive in my old HR20 and it has been working wonderfully) - is there any reason i can't just go with the 4tb green drive? is there an advantage to using a purple drive?


----------



## dpeters11

The Purple and AV drives are designed for streaming constant video, they also probably have differences in error correction (or no errminimal to no correction). I think at least the AV drives are also more designed for use in a system that doesn't have much cooling.


----------



## Rich

matty8199 said:


> i'm probably going to tackle this on my genie soon...been looking at WD green vs purple drives (i put a 2tb green drive in my old HR20 and it has been working wonderfully) - is there any reason i can't just go with the 4tb green drive? is there an advantage to using a purple drive?


I've got a Green 3TB EZRX in my 44 and it works quite well. Just checked Amazon and the 3TB EZRX is about $50 cheaper than the 4TB EZRX drive. I don't remember how long ago I got my 44, but I'm only at 72% free at this moment and I do record a lot of shows. My wife has been recording Xmas movies on it for the last month or so and it still doesn't move off that mark. We do delete everything we watch. Just checked Amazon again and the Purple drives don't cost much more than the Green ones do. I'd go with the Green drive. Especially the EZRX.

Rich


----------



## garyclark

Upgraded my Genie HR44/700 to an internal 5GB hard drive. Follow the instructions and it worked perfectly. I searched through all of the menus but could not find anyway that Genie states the size of the hard drive or the number of recording hours available. Am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## peds48

garyclark said:


> Upgraded my Genie HR44/700 to an internal 5GB hard drive. Follow the instructions and it worked perfectly. I searched through all of the menus but could not find anyway that Genie states the size of the hard drive or the number of recording hours available. Am I missing it somewhere?


Hopefully you mean 5TB. And you are correct, none of the DVRs state HDD size. This is why is important to record something on the internal before you switch to external. If the list is empty then you know you are using the new drive.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

> Upgraded my Genie HR44/700 to an *internal* 5 TB hard drive


Hi did it.


----------



## garyclark

Correct 5 TB not 5 GB. Sorry.


----------



## garyclark

I have no external drive. I replaced the internal drive with 5TB. I want to know how many hours I can record on it?


----------



## peds48

garyclark said:


> I have no external drive. I replaced the internal drive with 5TB. I want to know how many hours I can record on it?


1000 hours of HD, give or take

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rastadog

This was helpful. Got error message about hard drive failure. Called DirecTV Support, who suggested unplugging/replugging. Did not fix, and Support said all on that disk was lost and they would send new HR44-500.

I was disappointed, since we had a lot of unwatched programs on the disk, not to mention the series recording list.

I found this post and removed the cover. I unplugged and re-plugged (reseated) the disk connector on both the hard drive side and the motherboard side. Started it up and the hard disk is now working again. I did not remove the drive or attempt to copy it. 

I am sending back the new HR44, unopened.


----------



## P Smith

you are lucky this time


----------



## cypherx

I think my HR44-500 hard drive is going. We will get many recordings that freeze or ask to be deleted when only 8 to 12 minutes in. Hour long programs will only be 20 minutes or so on the time bar. Some things work fine, some things are really problematic. Live TV doesn't every skip or anything. Some recordings hang but we can 30 skip or FF past the damaged portion, but others it thinks the recording is finished. When it freezes I put my ear up to the HR44 to see if I can hear any tell tale signs of hard drive failure, like clicking of death.

For those who called DirecTV, did you have to pay for a new genie to be sent?
What are the chances of an HR34 being sent to replace an HR44? 
For this reason I am thinking of cloning the 1TB drive to a 2TB (extending the partitions at the same time). But a WD AV-GP drive is much more than a WD Purple (which is designed for recording from security cameras). WD Green is cheaper too but what about its longevity?

Newegg pricing
WD Green 2TB $86
WD Purple 2TB $85
WD AV-GP 2TB $150 OEM $137 

I have two 4TB WD RED in a raid mirror in my PC and could sacrifice one of those, but would a WD Red (more for a NAS purpose) be a good fit?


----------



## inkahauts

I'm using 4tb red drives myself they work great...

Make sure you follow the instructions here on how to copy the drive. You can't "clone" it and stretch the partitions. 

Oh and if you don't own the thing you aren't supposed to open it so hopefully you own it which is very unusual...

And I don't see them sending someone with an hr44 a HR34...


----------



## cypherx

I see under mobile DVR in the directv iOS app under system information it actually tells you the space used / available. With the stock 1tb drive, it says 700gb is the total usable size.


----------



## cypherx

inkahauts said:


> I'm using 4tb red drives myself they work great...
> 
> Make sure you follow the instructions here on how to copy the drive. You can't "clone" it and stretch the partitions.
> 
> Oh and if you don't own the thing you aren't supposed to open it so hopefully you own it which is very unusual...
> 
> And I don't see them sending someone with an hr44 a HR34...


Oh using xfsrestore I presume? I guess XFS is a little picky compared to how you would resize say a Windows partition for example.

I don't think there is a way to copy the internal drive without opening the case. Maybe you can leave the factory drive in and connect a long sata + pwr cable from it to a PC, do the copy to an external drive, all without removing the internal drive from the machine... but you still need the cover off to get to that sata port. This would be the only way to get the drive copied even to an external in which you could boot the HR with the eSATA drive attached

I do have an old mybook WD that died (1TB). Put in a Toshiba 7200rpm 3TB drive in it and I can tell you on a PC the USB just is not recognized. However eSATA to the PC it works fine. I think eSATA may be more like a glorified pass through to the drive's sata, whereas the USB goes through a controller that doesn't recognize a drive >2TB. I certainly could plug this enclosure in and test, but theres no copy functionality and I believe its not just recordings lost, its favorites, settings and to do list / series manager.

I have a 250gb 2.5" laptop drive in my HR24 because the drive sled is too thin to accommodate a standard size 3.5" drive. The 250gb laptop drive is all I had around at the time and it was a way to get that unit operational again. I believe swapping the hard drive made the receiver like new in box - no favorites or any other settings intact, and guide data + extras must be downloaded in time.


----------



## Blackloz

I've ordered a WD Purple drive 3TB. It's rated for video surveillance DVR's I'm thinking it should work well with the HR44. I should have done this before I activated it as I'll lose all recording but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## RunnerFL

Blackloz said:


> I've ordered a WD Purple drive 3TB. It's rated for video surveillance DVR's I'm thinking it should work well with the HR44. I should have done this before I activated it as I'll lose all recording but it is what it is I guess.


That drive should work just fine.


----------



## Blackloz

Excellent. Good to know. Now after I do the HR44 I might get the same drive in a 2TB for my HR24. Someone said that with the 24 you need a 2.5" inch drive as clearance is narrow in the 24, is this correct? I remember using a 2.5" 2TB in my PS4 as well.


----------



## cypherx

Blackloz said:


> Excellent. Good to know. Now after I do the HR44 I might get the same drive in a 2TB for my HR24. Someone said that with the 24 you need a 2.5" inch drive as clearance is narrow in the 24, is this correct? I remember using a 2.5" 2TB in my PS4 as well.


All the drives in the HR24 are 3.5" hard drives, but the issue is if you have the Samsung manufactured HR24-200, the drive height needs to be .75" whereas most 3.5" hard drives are 1 inch thick. The drive sled in the -200 model does not give enough room to fit a 1 inch thick hard drive. If you have a different HR24 then you do not have to worry about it. The other option is to use a 2.5" laptop hard drive and tape it inside to the tray so that its secure.


----------



## Rich

cypherx said:


> All the drives in the HR24 are 3.5" hard drives, but the issue is if you have the Samsung manufactured HR24-200, the drive height needs to be .75" whereas most 3.5" hard drives are 1 inch thick. The drive sled in the -200 model does not give enough room to fit a 1 inch thick hard drive. If you have a different HR24 then you do not have to worry about it. The other option is to use a 2.5" laptop hard drive and tape it inside to the tray so that its secure.


Others have tried taping or wire-tying the normal 3.5" drives to the sled. Haven't seen any adverse comments from any that tried. I do have one 24-200 and I use an external dock on that one. The idea of taping an HDD in place just kinda bothers me.

Rich


----------



## Blackloz

Well I have the 3TB WD Purple drive on the way for the HR44. It should be here on Tuesday. I hope it will fit ok.


----------



## Rich

Blackloz said:


> Well I have the 3TB WD Purple drive on the way for the HR44. It should be here on Tuesday. I hope it will fit ok.


Shouldn't be a problem. The only D* DVR that has the small sled is the 24-200.

Rich


----------



## Blackloz

Good to know. I recently replaced the hard drive in my surveillance DVR with the same WD Purple drive in 2TB and the drive seems large for my small HR44.


----------



## Rich

Blackloz said:


> Good to know. I recently replaced the hard drive in my surveillance DVR with the same WD Purple drive in 2TB and the drive seems large for my small HR44.


I've only opened up one 44, an HR44-700, and a 3TB drive fit in that nicely. I do read most posts about internal HDD upgrades and I've never read one that said the HDD was too large for any Genie.

Rich


----------



## Blackloz

I see this video explains the process on the 54. I'd think it should be the same on the 44 minus removal of the access card.


----------



## P Smith

I would update that procedure on video - remove two Torx screws at bottom of DVR first, then unscrew on side.


----------



## Blackloz

That would definitely make more sense.


----------



## bill4d

Blackloz said:


> Good to know. I recently replaced the hard drive in my surveillance DVR with the same WD Purple drive in 2TB and the drive seems large for my small HR44.


What's your thoughts on the noise level of the WD Purple drive?

The noise of my old DVR (HR21) was fairly loud. DVR is in bedroom, not in any sort of enclosure.

When we got the HR44 Genie installed I was amazed how quite it was.

Anyone know what kind of HDD comes in an HR44 ?


----------



## Blackloz

The drive is definitely more notable, but it's not that big of an issue.


----------



## Rich

bill4d said:


> What's your thoughts on the noise level of the WD Purple drive?
> 
> The noise of my old DVR (HR21) was fairly loud. DVR is in bedroom, not in any sort of enclosure.
> 
> When we got the HR44 Genie installed I was amazed how quite it was.
> 
> Anyone know what kind of HDD comes in an HR44 ?


1TB Seagate something or other? I did put a WD 3TB in my 44, it's very quiet.

Rich


----------



## RevJunky

Is it possible to move an upgraded 4TB from one HR44 to a different HR44 and still retain all the recordings? And does anyone know if the original hard drive the HR44 came with can just be put back in if nothing was changed on it? Or does it need to be zero'd out first before it's reinstalled?


----------



## Laxguy

No to retaining recordings moving an HD.

Probably can re-install the original drive with no problem. No guarantee.


----------



## WestDC

Blackloz said:


> Well I have the 3TB WD Purple drive on the way for the HR44. It should be here on Tuesday. I hope it will fit ok.


For the money - $94 Vrs $119 You should of got the 4TB - Go big or go home LOL! Hope it goes well -Merry Christmas


----------



## P Smith

RevJunky said:


> still retain all the recordings?


yes, you can select it and play, but can't see its [encrypted by a key from smart card] content


----------



## P Smith

RevJunky said:


> And does anyone know if the original hard drive the HR44 came with can just be put back in if nothing was changed on it?


yes, go ahead, it's OK


----------



## thumperr

Thanks for the video and instructions. i upgraded the internal drive in my HR54-500. a few changes to note

The cover comes off as described in the video. The hard drive was in a sled. The sled is held in by 4 internal Torx screws. No access externally. The torx screws are NOT anti-tamper. no need for the special anti-tamper Torx or Hex bits from previous HR models.

Need to unplug the drive from the main board, Sata cable has a lock clip and so does power. There is a cable holder attaching the wires to the drive sled, so the cables have to come off the board. Once out, detach the heat sink and replace the drive.

The screws holding the drive to the sled also have anti vibration mounts. These are the double sided rubber washers that help silence hard drive vibrations. The screws holding the drive to the sled then are not the normal drive screws, these have the extra length to pass through the washers.


----------



## thumperr

HR54 had a 1TB Seagate drive installed. i installed a WD Black 4TB drive. i went with the Black because it has a larger cache and a better warrantee. I know the green would have worked because that is what my HR34 had.


----------



## P Smith

thumperr said:


> has a larger cache


DVR OS writing video/audio by big chunks and very often - large cache is wasting money, use it for heavy loaded real server, like web server.


----------



## dlbott

Rich said:


> This is one of the reasons I own 10 HRs. I'll plant flowers in them if I want to. Personally, I think eSATAs are a PITA. I only have 2 leased HRs with external HDDs left and when they go south I won't replace them.
> 
> Rich


I got to add here i just spent a while on phone with customer loyalty department. I have been with dtv since the bird went up, wish i had my big 4d dish back trust me. I miss watching shows a week to two before they air and watching everything in the sky lol. But, oh well. We openly discussed ways to move the programming from hr44 genie that has a sound problem onto the new one they were shipping. Their only option is the esata external, which you can't move back to the internal hd, it is one or the other, very stupid, you should be able to access both at same time and or send back and forth. since I live in country with expensive limited bandwidth satellite internet hooking it up to computer and moving there is not option either, and even worse then your stuck just watching on that tiny little computer screen, unless you find a decryption software, again, stupid stupid stupid.... so we openly discussed just removing the hard drive from the old one, same size, and the card too, which is already activated and switching them. He, or she, twice I discussed, never once mentioned voiding anything or don't do it etc....

I guess they figure I been around that long and through the hacker wars and all it was no use, especially since they were about to lose my business.

It is ludicrous that you as a person, in my case who has paid them over 25 to 30k counting sunday tickets etc. would be penalized in some way for upgrading the equipment. We also openly discussed that dish, who comes by often trying to get me to switch openly tells me you can take the content off the hopper and put it on what ever you want and take it with you, laptops, computers, phones, they have no problem with it.

That makes it even more ludicrous. On top of it all, dtv does still use outside u.s. customer support unless you are escalated. At 60 now I am done talking to people who don't understand me, i don't understand them, can't or won't help me, hang up on me rather than give me a supervisor or American because they don't want to lose job. As example, literally spent 21 hours trying to get things worked out with sprint, Philippines, to Mexico, hung up on 7 times each of those days and hours and hours until I finally got an American and even then they lied. Biggest joke in world. Think they are saving dollars, when they are actually losing them in droves cus we are fed up with it, period. lol....

Now that is out of way, much luv to all.... and no disrespect meant..... just my three cents lol.... the bot


----------



## carl6

To dlbott,

First, to clarify - make sure you understand - there is no way to move recordings from one DirecTV DVR to another. You can't swap the internal drive, you can't use an external drive. They are encrypted to the original machine and access card they were recorded on.

Second, while you don't actually say you are doing so, your post suggests you might be receiving US DirecTV programming outside the US, which violates DirecTV policy and also the policies of this forum. In future posts, please be sure to be clear. You may well be in the US, and/or a DirecTV latin america customer, either of which is fine, and I am not trying to accuse you of any wrongdoing. Just want to make sure that you understand the forum rules so that you can be sufficiently clear in your posts so as to avoid any misunderstanding.


----------



## dlbott

carl6 said:


> To dlbott,
> 
> First, to clarify - make sure you understand - there is no way to move recordings from one DirecTV DVR to another. You can't swap the internal drive, you can't use an external drive. They are encrypted to the original machine and access card they were recorded on.
> 
> Second, while you don't actually say you are doing so, your post suggests you might be receiving US DirecTV programming outside the US, which violates DirecTV policy and also the policies of this forum. In future posts, please be sure to be clear. You may well be in the US, and/or a DirecTV latin america customer, either of which is fine, and I am not trying to accuse you of any wrongdoing. Just want to make sure that you understand the forum rules so that you can be sufficiently clear in your posts so as to avoid any misunderstanding.


*******************************************************

Sorry, let me clarify, no I am not outside the United States, but no that too is not against policy, you just have to let them know, for instance taking your RV to Canada or Mexico, not against policy or your original contract. I myself having been there for over 25 years or when ever it went up don't have to worry about contracts. And yes you can swap an internal hard drive and use the same activated card in the new receiver and it does work. Least it used to. Have not done in long while but have done with a tech in older dvr's. Them or whomever telling you it does not work is just not true. As confirmed to me today it is the card that is paired to the hard drive. I literally can take one card from the living room to the bedroom and both will work in the other.

Now, this may not work in these newer Genie's, like I say I have been there so many years most of my equipment is dino's... I still have the two original's around here somewhere that I had to buy, $500 bucks all those years ago and then had to pay to have them installed..... was one of the first Sunday Ticket people as well, lol.

I saw the hacker wars, people running dtv on computers for free and programming cards, course it was terrible for us paying guys cus the patches came down many times a day and you would not be able to watch tv when they sent the new code... it was a crazy time....

I assume they are not hacked now as I have not had those type of issues for some years lol..... Honestly, I wish they never sold to att, was much better company before. But hey, can't blame em for that kinda money lol....

The above information has not worked to get top off on this newer hr44 - 700, so if anyone knows how to get it off let me know. sorry if it seemed like or I broke any rules, not my intention. But the whole thread was about this subject so I thought it was ok to speak about it. Here is telling you how old I have been with them, I have all networks, grandfathered, east, west coast and local area, course local area don't work half the time, black screen or problems... I honestly think they are all using same uplink but they say no but just what I think.....

Thanks for talking with me, I appreciate it very much. The bot


----------



## P Smith

dlbott said:


> I literally can take one card from the living room to the bedroom and both will work in the other.


nope
may be it was possible in days of H-cards, but after D-cards it's not possible to re-marry the card to other STB than original;
forget it - it's obsolete info from 2000s !


----------



## dlbott

P Smith said:


> nope
> may be it was possible in days of H-cards, but after D-cards it's not possible to re-marry the card to other STB than original;
> forget it - it's obsolete info from 2000s !


as stated most equipment owned and older and yes you can still take card from one receiver to another. Tech here today confirmed yes what I was told was correct, you can take old hard drive out of genie and activated card and put it in the new one and it does work. Given you know how to take it apart and have the security number two to take out the hd. The guy literally here today. So not sure where your getting info, but as told to me and the tech today, the card is actually married to the hard drive, not the box. Swapping both works with no problem, he said he had done it but unfortunately unlike past did not offer to help lol. Again, was told also this by two American loyalty dept. members.
If you research their program encryption is actually broken if you want to take it off to your computer, I just can't, no bandwidth to do that with living in country lol. Plus, at my age would not even want to think about decrypting all those shows lol.

I might just make the switch to dish, which literally not only does not care what you put the content on, they make it easy, phone, tablet, computer... you can easily take it with you to doctors office and watch without streaming, you have the actual mp4 lol. You think about it, you pay for this content, highest price on market, just like networks lost court cases with vcr's etc. That was over the air, this you paid for lol. Not like your giving it to someone else and heck if you wanted to and had the bandwidth you can download anything now, that not the point. I already paid for the content and should be able to use it on whatever device i choose. 5g going to change it all, so it won't be long now.

I appreciate you and your comments, but some of info just is not correct. the bot


----------



## James Long

Please stay on topic for the thread. Further off topic responses will be removed.


----------

